# The Way of the Bow



## granfire (Aug 1, 2012)

I found it in the bargain bin. I figured since I was kidding to Hubby that i was going to be in the next summer olympics and since I am old only three events come to mind like bow shooting (aside from guns and Dressage) I figured it was a sign.

has anybody read it yet?


----------

